# Solved: Lotus Notes and Mcafee Problems



## bizzt (Jul 15, 2004)

I am having a problem... We have just installed Mcafee 8.01 through an EPO push onto our Systems. 1 Client has received an error when logging into Lotus Notes 6.5. The error States "The System cannot find the file specified" it then hangs for a minute and half as Lotus Notes Continues to load. You press OK to the error and you login to Lotus Notes with no problem. I have checked LN forums and Mcafee Forums to no avail except for SOME ALMOST the same attributes however I did those suggestions and nothing works. Stumped... Anybody see this or have any Idea. Re-installation has not worked for LN but Mcafee we have not tried yet. I might do that though.

UPDATE: Ok I uninstalled Mcafee now and Lotus Notes Seems to be the Culprit with the Error above. Will uninstall Notes to see if the Error Goes away.

UPDATE 2 I uninstalled Notes and Did a Re-install. SAME PROBLEM. GRRRR
Thanks Everyone


----------



## cashion (May 13, 2005)

bizzt said:


> UPDATE 2 I uninstalled Notes and Did a Re-install. SAME PROBLEM. GRRRR


Copy the file "ncdaemon.exe" to the root of your C: drive. I believe it is the McAfee executable that deals with scanning Notes e-mails. McAfee thought they fixed the problem with patch 10 by copying the file into the Notes program directory, but it appears the problem only exists with Windows' auto-created shortcut to "e-mail" (which is set by choosing your default e-mail client). If you run Notes by clicking "nlnotes.exe" directly, the error doesn't occur. If you work from a different shortcut (like the one under "Start Menu/Programs/Lotus Applications/"), the error shouldn't occur. I'm guessing that Windows' auto-created shortcut "Start in:" is either blank or pointed at the root level; I just haven't figured out how to change it.


----------



## bizzt (Jul 15, 2004)

cashion said:


> Copy the file "ncdaemon.exe" to the root of your C: drive. I believe it is the McAfee executable that deals with scanning Notes e-mails. McAfee thought they fixed the problem with patch 10 by copying the file into the Notes program directory, but it appears the problem only exists with Windows' auto-created shortcut to "e-mail" (which is set by choosing your default e-mail client). If you run Notes by clicking "nlnotes.exe" directly, the error doesn't occur. If you work from a different shortcut (like the one under "Start Menu/Programs/Lotus Applications/"), the error shouldn't occur. I'm guessing that Windows' auto-created shortcut "Start in:" is either blank or pointed at the root level; I just haven't figured out how to change it.


Thank you for your Post (should have resolved this  ) My bad...
Anyways I did find the Problem Finally within the Notes.ini File 
I removed these lines and it worked like a Charm

AddinMenus=NCMenu
EXTMGR_ADDINS=NCExtMgr

Thanks However for your reply :up:


----------

